# Typical!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been after one of these for some time but naturally this turns up just when all my money is tied up in moving house :taz: :crybaby:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What a bummer, Silver Hawk could have picked it up for you to save on postage :lol:

Been there, done that, got tee-shirts for it :yes:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I had the same feeling at the bootsale last week,when i was presented with forty odd vintage watches,with only enough money to buy three,and i hadn't seen a watch there all year! 

Things seem to come at the wrong time more often than not. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If anyone on here turns up with it they`d better make sure they`ve got good home security :assassin: :lol:


----------

